# Post Your Halloween Desserts Here!



## colmmoo

Here are some desserts that I make every year. 

Grave cakes -









Witches' fingers -









Rabid bat brains -









Overall dessert table - Looks a lot brighter since I used a flash. It was all under black light so everything was glowing.


----------



## lynrapp

Awesome spread! Are those bat brains rice krispie treats?


----------



## colmmoo

Yep, rice krispie treats with those green chocolate melts mixed in.


----------



## MyersFan1

Those look delicious...another great Halloween dessert i have always enjoyed are jack-o-lantern cookies my mom used to make when i was younger. She would make sugar cookies and then cover them with orange frosting and use black frosting or candies for the eyes, nose, mouth etc. She would make these for parties and for me and my siblings on Halloween night. She has passed that down to me and i still make those exact cookies every year.


----------



## colmmoo

MyersFan1 said:


> Those look delicious...another great Halloween dessert i have always enjoyed are jack-o-lantern cookies my mom used to make when i was younger. She would make sugar cookies and then cover them with orange frosting and use black frosting or candies for the eyes, nose, mouth etc. She would make these for parties and for me and my siblings on Halloween night. She has passed that down to me and i still make those exact cookies every year.


Hi.  What type of frosting do you use to ice the cookies? I've always wanted to make cookies that have hard, thin frosting on it but can't figure out how to get it to harden. I tried making the frosting with confectioner's sugar and butter, but it comes out kinda thick and matted. 

Also, do you use a brush to ice them?


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

I love the grave cakes. What kind of tins do you put them in? And where did you find the hands?


----------



## CatMean

Recipies? If you don't mind sharing, that is.

As for mini cake decorations like those hands, I've always seen theme here at

http://www.babykakes.com/halloween.htm

They have feet and cauldrons and stuff too.


----------



## colmmoo

I got those monster hand cupcake picks from Pastry Wiz - http://www.bakingshop.com/cakes/halloween/scary.htm

Nothing special re: recipes. You can use any shortbread cookie mix for the witches' fingers. I used the recipe from Britta's website. 

For the rabid bad brains, just make some rice krispie treats and mix in a bag (you can vary it depending on how green you want it) of green chocolate candy melts (you can get this from AC Moore, Michaels, etc.). Shape into mini brains.

For the grave cakes, I just use any yellow cake mix (you can use whatever mix you want) and use chocolate frosting. I happened to find those tins at a garage sale - I think that they were for madelines originally. Alternatively, you can get those mini loaf pans and make the coffins that way. The tombstones are printed out on cardstock paper. I cut them out and inserted them at the back of each coffin. FYI - Not sure if printer ink is toxic, so the portion that gets inserted into the cake does not have any color on it - the graphic of the gravestones just end above that, and the bottom of each is plain white.


----------



## jcarpenter2

Ok I love the food, but i half to know what are those tier things that you are using that hold the plates. We never have enough room for all of our different foods and that is just a great idea.


----------



## colmmoo

jcarpenter2 said:


> Ok I love the food, but i half to know what are those tier things that you are using that hold the plates. We never have enough room for all of our different foods and that is just a great idea.


Oh, those are tier plate holders. I got them from eBay awhile ago. They're nice cuz you can swivel each tier. Other tier holders I've seen are place the plates one on top of the other. If you google tier plate holder swivel, you'll find it.


----------



## MyersFan1

colmmoo said:


> Hi.  What type of frosting do you use to ice the cookies? I've always wanted to make cookies that have hard, thin frosting on it but can't figure out how to get it to harden. I tried making the frosting with confectioner's sugar and butter, but it comes out kinda thick and matted.
> 
> Also, do you use a brush to ice them?


Well what i do is i buy just plain white (vanilla) frosting that you would put on cakes, cupcakes, etc. Then i color the white frosting with orange food coloring. After im done with that i do use a brush and brush a thin, even, layer of the orange frosting onto the cookie and it does eventaully harden if its thin enough, although i do prefer the frosting not to be too much of a liquid but not too hard. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## DawnOfTheDead

Here's what I did! There was cocoa powder sprinkled on top of the chocolate cupcakes for the fresh grave effect.

Dawn


----------



## colmmoo

DawnOfTheDead said:


> Here's what I did! There was cocoa powder sprinkled on top of the chocolate cupcakes for the fresh grave effect.
> 
> Dawn


OMG, Dawn! Your cupcakes are GORGEOUS! I love them! Where'd you get the ghost picks?


----------



## lady_bee

You guys make some awesome treats!

*DawnOfTheDead*, what exactly are your cupcakes layered on? The bottom tier looks like it has a ghosts or reapers design.


----------



## nfmmalice

I love the Grave Cakes... I was thinking of doing the Same thing, but with Chocolate Frosting, and Oreo Cookie Crumbs (The Kind you use for Pie Crusts) as "dirt"...

Thanks for the links for the hands too!!


----------



## colmmoo

Every year I have a problem with my caramel apples. They ALWAYS stick to the wax paper, so much that I end up having to leave pieces of the paper on. Someone suggested that I sprinkle confectioner's sugar on the wax paper. Has anyone tried that? Does that work?


----------



## colmmoo

I'm going to start a collection of links to cool looking Halloween desserts here. I'll just add to this as I find them. 

Wiggly, Jiggly Crystal Ball
http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/family/recipe/famf0900crystball/

Frankenstein Cupcakes
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50082

Bleeding Cupcakes
http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hr15.htm

Wicked Witch Cupcakes
https://www.marthastewart.com/page.jhtml?type=content&id=recipe3801


----------



## colmmoo

*More Dessert Recipes*

Stained glass cookies - http://cookie.allrecipes.com/AZ/StainGlssWndw.asp

Severed finger cookies - http://www.recipezaar.com/135850

Jello body part molds - http://www.yankeehalloween.com/qwiggle.html

Ghosts in the Graveyard - http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&recipe_id=54472


----------



## CatMean

Nice idea, colmmoo.. here are all the links to halloween desserts that I have. I've been collecting them for years... a lot of them are very repetitive but every now and then you find a great unique recipe. Not too many with pictures though.

My personal favs are brittas and barbaras....

http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html
http://www.theyrecoming.com/

http://members.nuvox.net/~zt.proicer/aolchats/981029ch.htm
http://nawtythings.com/halloween/partythemes1.html
http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/halloween/desserts.htm
http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hrdesserts.htm
http://www.markbsplace.net/HalloweenParty/mainpage.htm
http://carlah11.tripod.com/recps/desserts.html
http://www.chilipaper.com/FTips/halloween_.htm
http://members.tripod.com/~Motomom/recipes
http://www.recipecottage.com/misc/halloween.html
http://starbulletin.com/2001/10/24/features/story1.html
http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/halloween.html
http://www.fabulousfoods.com/holidays/halloween/halloweenrecipes.html
http://www.halloweenkitchen.com/index.html
http://www.pastrywiz.com/halloween/
http://www.1halloween.net/html/recipes.html
http://www.signonsandiego.com/feature/485/recipes.html
http://sugarrocket.com/halloween/halloween-recipes.php
http://www.epicurious.com/cooking/holiday/halloween/halloween
http://www.joycesfinecooking.com/halloween.htm
http://www.fbnr.com/Finder/SearchLists/410.htm
http://www.halloweenishere.com/recipes.html
http://www.spookmaster.com/pumpkin-carving-patterns-recipes.htm


----------



## colmmoo

Thanks for those links, CatMean. I looked through them and these are what caught my eye. 

Killer Rats Cake - http://www.theyrecoming.com/killer_rat/

Thorax Cake - http://www.theyrecoming.com/extras/pumpkinfest03/

Eyeball cookies - http://carlah11.tripod.com/recps/eyecookies.html

Jack o’Lantern cake - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/jackcake.html

Slippery snake cake - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/snakecake.html

Black widow spider cake - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/blackwidowcake.html

Spider cupcakes - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/scarecrow.html

Spiderweb cupcakes - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/spidercupcakes.html

Meringue bones - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/bones.html

Candy corn cookies - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/candycorn.html

Chocolate ghost cookies - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/chocolateghost.html

Cobweb cookies - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/cobweb.html

Gelatin eyeballs - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/eyeball.html

Tombstone brownies - http://gustantino.com/cooking/halloween/recipes/tombbrownie.html

Halloween mini-cakes - http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/dessert/cakes/hallominicks.html

Bride of Frankenstein cake - http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/dessert/cakes/frankenbride.html

Cauldron cupcakes - http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/dessert/cakes/cauldroncpck.html

Vampire cupcakes - http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/dessert/cakes/vampirecpck.html

Infected monster toes - http://www.signonsandiego.com/feature/485/recipes.html

Black cat cupcakes - http://www.joycesfinecooking.com/Recipes/blackcat.htm

Ice cream batwiches - http://www.joycesfinecooking.com/Recipes7/icecream_batwitches.htm

Skeleton cookies - http://www.fbnr.com/Recipes/985/1237411985.htm

Swampy thing - http://www.fbnr.com/Recipes/300/1240912300.htm

Mummy cookies - http://www.fbnr.com/Recipes/285/3676001285.htm


----------



## CatMean

Wow colmmoo, great job fishing out the best of them! Some of those I didn't even know were in there!


----------



## colmmoo

CatMean said:


> Wow colmmoo, great job fishing out the best of them! Some of those I didn't even know were in there!


No problem. Had some spare time on my hands today.


----------



## colmmoo

Devil dog cake - http://www.bhg.com/bhg/slideshow/sl...diesSS_08012002.xml&page=10&catref=cat1050041

Crunchy eyeballs - http://www.geocities.com/sicorican1/recepies.html?200614

Roadkill brownies - http://www.geocities.com/sicorican1/recepies.html?200614


----------



## DawnOfTheDead

colmmoo said:


> OMG, Dawn! Your cupcakes are GORGEOUS! I love them! Where'd you get the ghost picks?


Actaully, the ghosts are handmade from hardend sugar frosting!


----------



## DawnOfTheDead

lady_bee said:


> You guys make some awesome treats!
> 
> *DawnOfTheDead*, what exactly are your cupcakes layered on? The bottom tier looks like it has a ghosts or reapers design.


Lady_bee, you have great eyes! I can't belive you actually could see that from the picture.

I bought a small cupcake tree (www.cupcaketree.com) and covered the tops with purple construction paper. Then I covered the sides with ribbon I got from Michaels. The bottom tier needed to have thick ribbon to cover the base, and I found a perfect transparent black ribbon with skeltons on them. On the other levels, I used varying purple ribbon. I also bought a bag of those plastic kiddie Halloween rings, cut off the ring part and hot glued the bat, skull or spider on top of the ribbon. 

It wasn't hard. I just needed construction paper, ribbon, some straight pins to hold the ribbon on the side and a glue gun for the added decoration.


----------



## DawnOfTheDead

nfmmalice said:


> I love the Grave Cakes... I was thinking of doing the Same thing, but with Chocolate Frosting, and Oreo Cookie Crumbs (The Kind you use for Pie Crusts) as "dirt"...
> 
> Thanks for the links for the hands too!!



nfmmalice- thanks! I got the idea from Martha Stewart. The tombstones are actually Milano cookies with icing piped onto them to read "RIP." Chocolate frosting and Oreo Cookie crumbs would work really well!


----------



## colmmoo

Mexican Sugar Skull Kit - http://www.hearthsong.com/hearthsong/product.do?section_id=0&bc=1005&pgc=1241&sv=2370&cmvalue=HS|0|FEATURE%20COLLECTIONS|2370|2370-P1

Spooky berries - these look like they'd be easy to make - http://www.giftbaskets.com/giftbask...1330&mscssid=321LMHHTDLPX9N8245SVUP0QKSSSDFTC


----------



## colmmoo

More sugar skull molds - http://www.mexicansugarskull.com/mexicansugarskull/sugarskullmolds.htm


How to make sugar skulls - http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/sugarskullsmaking.htm

Day of the Dead cookies - http://www.101cookbooks.com/archives/000123.html

Chocolate skeleton lollipops - http://www.epinions.com/content_115282841220


----------



## RedSonja

I LOVE the grave cakes! That spread makes mine look pathetic!!

I wonder if you can make those cakes w/ twinkies & cover them in chocolate frosting? That's what I would do because..a) I'm a horrible baker...and b) I'm lazy!


----------



## colmmoo

Thanks, RedSonja! Of course you can use twinkies covered with chocolate frosting. : ) 

One thing I'm going to try making this year is candy sushi. It looks good, but I think you have to eat it in pieces though because the ingredients don't really taste good together (rice krispies with fruit rollup around them and other candies mixed in). I have pics.


----------



## colmmoo

Chocolate coffins - http://www.confectioneryhouse.com/?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CMH0021089


----------



## ICKYVICKI

You gals are bloody brilliant!


----------



## colmmoo

Hey, IckiVicki! Thanks. : ) I'm posting stuff as I find them.


----------



## Trinidee

Very nice job on this thread.
I love those witches fingers.
Someone brought the peanut butter and jelly kind to my party last year.
They were a huge hit!!!


----------



## colmmoo

Hairy Daddy Longlegs Cupcakes - http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50068

Chocolate toads - http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=15281

Sweet skull cupcakes - http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50016


----------



## kitana

colmmoo said:


> Mexican Sugar Skull Kit - http://www.hearthsong.com/hearthsong/product.do?section_id=0&bc=1005&pgc=1241&sv=2370&cmvalue=HS|0|FEATURE%20COLLECTIONS|2370|2370-P1
> 
> Spooky berries - these look like they'd be easy to make - http://www.giftbaskets.com/giftbask...1330&mscssid=321LMHHTDLPX9N8245SVUP0QKSSSDFTC


OMG!!! They really expect to get $70 for 12 strawberries?! How crazy is that?

I do like the idea though and I will probably steal it, lol!


----------



## colmmoo

I know. Ridiculous - those berries look like they're easy make.


----------



## colmmoo

Ghost candies for cupcakes - http://www.notmartha.org/tomake/halloweencupcakes.html

Ghost cupcakes (fondant version) - http://www.ettores.com/recipes/recipe32.php

Halloween sugar decorations (a couple of pages so thumb through - they have sugar skulls for cupcakes) - http://thepartyworks.com/advanced_search_result.php?inc_subcat=1&search_in_description=1&keywords=Halloween&osCsid=dc3d127ce40f866c334a8a3b7f1c057c


----------



## kitana

colmmoo said:


> I know. Ridiculous - those berries look like they're easy make.


Well it is crazy, lol. I have made those things time and time again for X-max, and V-day.

All you do is get a bunch of berries, wash them well and let them dry. You might want to also tie thread around the stems so they can dry evenly.

Take either almond bark, or colored chocolate discs and melt them in a double burner slowly. Dip the berries in the melted chocolate and hang them off the strings till they dry. 

Them put a different color melted chocolate in a zip lock baggie and cut a small hole in the corner, and decorate them with that.

You can also take a clean small paintbrush and paint on the details. Wait until dry and boom! Finished!

I think I will be doing 3 dozen or so this for the party.


----------



## colmmoo

Here are the tier plate holders that swivel that I got from eBay. You may be able to find them cheaper elsewhere. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/cbk-GOLD-TRIPLE...ryZ31588QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## natascha

The hands, has anyone ever seen them as "people" hands and not Monster?

We are doing a Hollywood theme and I wanted to make 'Carrie' cupcakes.


----------



## colmmoo

I think you would be able to get the human hands at Michael's or AC Moore in their doll sections.


----------



## colmmoo

So I'm thinking of varying the Phlegm Brulee recipe by using vanilla pudding with some food coloring in it to get it to be the right kind of green. Has anyone tried mixing food coloring with pudding? Does it work? Does it change the taste?


----------



## dustee

Dawn of the Dead....what is the size of your cupcake tree holder? I am going to have someone try and make me one so that I dont have to spend the $30 on that. Could you tell me the dimensions of the tree?

Laurie


----------



## dustee

*I Do*

What does the I Do stand for Dawn of the Dead on your cupcake table?

Were you accepting a proposal?

Laurie


----------



## Rikki

natascha said:


> The hands, has anyone ever seen them as "people" hands and not Monster?
> 
> We are doing a Hollywood theme and I wanted to make 'Carrie' cupcakes.


Oriental Trading Company has bloody hands and feet (2 dozen for $5) but they are probably too big for cupcakes. They are 2 1/2". I bet they'd look good on a cake, though.


----------



## colmmoo

Rikki said:


> Oriental Trading Company has bloody hands and feet (2 dozen for $5) but they are probably too big for cupcakes. They are 2 1/2". I bet they'd look good on a cake, though.


Hi, Rikki. Most cupcake picks are 2 1/2", so those would work.


----------



## Rikki

colmmoo said:


> Hi, Rikki. Most cupcake picks are 2 1/2", so those would work.


Even better then!


----------



## colmmoo

Thanks to llondra for finding this cool recipe

Chocolate Mice
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chocolate-Mice/Detail.aspx


----------



## ObeseNun

Cool thanks I like that recipe too. Question is now, will I ever actually make it??


----------



## colmmoo

*More Dessert Recipes Here*

Just bumping this up from my post last year. Feel free to add to it.


----------



## RedSonja

This is not so much of a dessert, but a sweet snack that my guests always seem to love each year. It's real simple just two (or 3) ingredients...

In a bowl...
salted peanuts (1 can)
candy corn (about half a bag)
optional: half bag of plain halloween m&m's

The mixture together is simply divine!


----------



## colmmoo

Has anyone tried making bleeding cupcakes before? I tried making them last year but the "blood" didn't really ooze out. It was more like baked into the cupcake. Also, the white chocolate chips I had in the blood mixture didn't melt completely. I suppose that made it grosser because they looked like teeth. How do I make my bleeding cupcakes ooze?


----------



## mryantaylor

Here's a sample from my 13 Halloween Recipes on ThirteenForHalloween.com (in "The Part of Thirteens") : really tasty . . . I asked my wife what she thought would make good 'flames' for the bottom of a cauldron cake and she suggested 'red hots' - it turned out better than I could have ever imagined (and so pretty):










6. Red Hot Cauldron Cakes
this variation on an old brownie recipe comes from Dixie & M. Ryan Taylor
makes 12 candy-crusted brownie-like ‘Cauldron Cakes’

Ingredients:
3/4 C melted Butter
1 1/2 C Sugar
1 T Cinnamon
1/2 C Cocoa Powder
1/2 tsp Salt
1 T Vanilla
2 Eggs
3/4 C unbleached All-Purpose Flour
120 “Red Hots” Cinnamon Candies

Directions
Pre-heat oven to 350° and prepare 12 silicon muffin cups with non-stick cooking spray (do not attempt to use an un-lined muffin pan, please!).

Sift together dry ingredients into a medium sized bowl and then pour melted Butter over these ingredients, mixing until smooth. Add Vanilla and Eggs and stir till mixture looks creamy. Finally, mix in the Flour.

Arrange 10 “Red Hots” in the bottom of each muffin cup and then scoop ‘just shy of’ 1/4 C of the batter over the “Red Hots” in each cup. The “Red Hots” will form a ‘flaming’ candy crust under each single serving ‘cauldron cake.’

Bake at 350° for 30-35 minutes. Do not open the oven before 30 minutes or your dessert will fall. Let cool until firm enough to remove from muffin cups.


----------



## colmmoo

Just bumping this up for those of you who may be planning your spreads already.


----------



## peeweepinson

Thanks so much! I have gotten tons of ideas for my party just by reading this old thread.


----------



## Magickbean

I love this thread! I love looking through all the pics of the amazing cakes and treats people come up with.

Thank you for ressurecting it


----------



## GDfreak

Ok so I didn't make this but I think it is the best looking cake ever!


----------



## melissa

I did a search, and don't think this was listed. This is not my pic -- it's from the site with the recipe -- but I am definitely making these! (If the pic doesn't work, I'll load it to a different album.)










source/recipe


----------



## ylbissop

i wanted to add a thanks for this thread the devil dog idea was a hit at our party


----------



## Halloween_Mom

*Centerpiece*

Loved these. I found them while sufing...they're not mine. I think I will do this for our entree this year though. 


http://halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=213&pictureid=2401

http://halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=213&pictureid=2400


----------



## drea11

melissa said:


> I did a search, and don't think this was listed. This is not my pic -- it's from the site with the recipe -- but I am definitely making these! (If the pic doesn't work, I'll load it to a different album.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source/recipe


I'm gonna have to try these! Will go great with our theme!


----------



## colmmoo

*Mice Kabobs and Chocolate Mummies in Coffins*

I made these last year using candy/chocolate molds. The dark gray mice were too realistic for some to eat, even myself. I had even drawn eyes on the mice. Eck.


----------



## GDfreak

colmmoo said:


> I made these last year using candy/chocolate molds. The dark gray mice were too realistic for some to eat, even myself. I had even drawn eyes on the mice. Eck.


Neat! where did you get the molds?


----------



## melissa

The mice ROCK. They would be great for the goodie bags I make for the nieces & nephews!


----------



## melissa

I found a source for the rat lollies. I've never shopped here, but I'm going to give it a try.

For my nephew's birthday party last year, I made starfish lollies. Just using a little of the melted "chocolate" to stick on a pair of candy eyes made such a HUGE difference. They were a big hit. I can't wait to see how the boys react to rat lollies!


----------



## colmmoo

*Where to get Rat Pop Molds and Mummy/Coffin Molds*

Got them on Amazon.com. Put some candy melts in a squeeze bottle, microwave on low for a minute or so until candy is melted. Squeeze black candy melts for the eyes and dark gray candy melts for the rest of the body. Put the lollipop stick in each mold. Stick the mold in the refrigerator until the candy sets. Tap mold lightly to take each wonderful rat pop out of the mold.

Rat pop molds - 

Coffins -


----------



## BadTableManor

I love those monster hand picks. You could stick a few of them into the BOTOM of the cupcake; it would look like the cupcake sprouted hands and is crawling away, LOL!


----------



## colmmoo

BadTableManor said:


> I love those monster hand picks. You could stick a few of them into the BOTOM of the cupcake; it would look like the cupcake sprouted hands and is crawling away, LOL!


A couple of years ago, I had a lot of dessert leftover. My friend had a cupcake with two monster hand picks. Funny thing was that he happened to put a rice krispie cake on top of the cupcakes and the hand picks held them above the cupcakes.


----------



## BadTableManor

Brilliant! It would be fun, too, to put a pair of those gummy eyeballs in his hands.


----------



## JohnnyL

Here are a few of mine, I hope to have a good selection this year!


----------



## Rikki

Wow JohnnyL! Those are amazing! How many days does it take to make all that?


----------



## colmmoo

*Beautiful work!*

JohnnyL - I LOVE your desserts and they're so beautifully presented!


----------



## JohnnyL

Thanks! It takes a couple weeks of planning and making sure I have all the ingredients, etc etc. As for the actual cooking/baking about 2 or so says before the party, depending on how long it'll last.


----------



## Rikki

Geez...there's no way I could make all that detailed stuff and still get decorated and in costume in time! I have a hard enough time with what I already do! You must be a time management guru!


----------



## JohnnyL

haha, nope, I'm always in a state of pure frenzy, lol. Here's a cake I made two years ago, glad I made other things that year as well as this thing went untouched the entire night, lol.


----------



## BadTableManor

Ah yes, JohnnyL, your pics inspire me tremendously. Your whole site is just gorgeous, got it in my faves.
The cake is beautiful. I've heard a lot of times people don't like to be the first to cut into a cake, so it's good have a slice already set out. I've never tried it, that's just what I've heard.


----------



## JohnnyL

Thanks BadTableManor! I've actually never thought about having one slice ready to serve, that's a great idea though, I'll have to try it.

As for the site, I should have a fully updated brand new website within a few weeks (I hope)! If you like the current, you'll definitely like this one.


----------



## colmmoo

JohnnyL - What camera did you use to take your photos. They look so professional.


----------



## JohnnyL

My little ol' Canon Powershot A85, hehe. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## melissa

Follow up on the rat lolly quest: I called a local cake decorating supply shop in town and she tracked down the mold and is ordering them for me. The total cost will be about 50¢ more than the online price, but no shipping! 

Rather than deal with separate molds for the girls and boys, I'm doing rats like colmmoo did for the boys, and "white mice" for the girls. I might even do pink tails for the mice. Definitely need red eyes!


----------



## melissa

Too cute: Mini Caramel Apples (use a melon baller on a bigger apple to get mini "apples")


----------



## Spookilicious mama

JohnnyL said:


> Here are a few of mine, I hope to have a good selection this year!


*
Awsome dessert table. What did you use for sticks for the apples. Are those real sticks or are they just made to look that way. Everything looks delicious

Badtablemanor that is a great idea about the first slice cut. I never thought to do that but I will this year. Something wicked this way comes Your way girl very very soon*


----------



## colmmoo

melissa said:


> Too cute: Mini Caramel Apples (use a melon baller on a bigger apple to get mini "apples")


What a cool idea! I always end up having caramel apples leftover because they're always so messy - sticking to the wax paper. I will definitely be trying this!


----------



## melissa

That's part of the attraction for me, too. No cores, easily managed bites, etc. However, I also have a "thing" for food on sticks. There's no getting around it! I'm also planning on making these once we have a real kitchen: Cake Pops (Directions for cake balls - just add a lolly stick). These might be more complicated than I'd like, but way cute: Cupcake Pops (same creator -- this one was on Martha Stewart, I guess) -- Directions


----------



## Rikki

I make those red velvet cake balls with white chocolate every year for Christmas and I made them for last year's Halloween party. I wanted to decorate them to look like eyeballs, bought the colored icing and everything, but ran out of time to do it before the party started. I'm hoping to get them done this year though.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Melissa I love the idea of the mini apples thanks for posting that girl!!

Rikki those cakes would look so cool as eyeballs, you need to post pics if you do those this year. I might even try those*


----------



## EvilMel

I accidentally posted a thread on a panna cotta brain that I serve every year.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...panna-cotta-brain-alton-brown.html#post479941

It's a really great dessert, in keeping with the Halloween theme! yay! It's from a Good Eats episode entitled Deep Space Slime.


----------



## colmmoo

Rikki said:


> I make those red velvet cake balls with white chocolate every year for Christmas and I made them for last year's Halloween party. I wanted to decorate them to look like eyeballs, bought the colored icing and everything, but ran out of time to do it before the party started. I'm hoping to get them done this year though.


What does red velvet cake taste like? I've seen pictures but haven't tried it.


----------



## Rikki

colmmoo said:


> What does red velvet cake taste like? I've seen pictures but haven't tried it.


Hmmmmmm...that's a hard questions to answer. All cake pretty much tastes the same to me! But I'd say this is closer to a chocolate cake than a white or yellow cake.


----------



## melissa

I think it originally was chocolate cake, sweetened with beet juice, that gave it the color. I'm not sure how it's made now, probably with red food coloring.


----------



## Long_Tom

Last year I did a gelatin brain with almond milk gelatin, and a "blood" sauce of raspberry jam cut with cranberry juice concentrate. Nobody wanted to eat it. I don't know if it was too gross, or just that nobody wanted to be the first to cut into it. It was actually pretty tasty, so I'm thinking of using the same recipe this year to make gelatin eyeballs. (Search for "almond lake" or "almond milk gelatin" to get a recipe, and then double the amount of gelatin.) Maybe I'll keep the blood separate, too.


----------



## colmmoo

Long_Tom said:


> Last year I did a gelatin brain with almond milk gelatin, and a "blood" sauce of raspberry jam cut with cranberry juice concentrate. Nobody wanted to eat it. I don't know if it was too gross, or just that nobody wanted to be the first to cut into it. It was actually pretty tasty, so I'm thinking of using the same recipe this year to make gelatin eyeballs. (Search for "almond lake" or "almond milk gelatin" to get a recipe, and then double the amount of gelatin.) Maybe I'll keep the blood separate, too.


I made something similar but without the "blood" sauce. No one cut into it - it really wasn't clear how it would taste. I suppose if you were to cut into it and say, "OMG, it's delicious!" then other people will want to taste it too.


----------



## Tish

This thread is awesome. I always want to make the witches fingers cookies but never get around to it. This year I definitely will. They are the neatest looking things with such simple ingredients. I make cupcakes with purple, black and orange frosting. Last year I put picks I got from Oriental Trading Company in them. That's about as creative as I get.


----------



## Britishwitch

The pictures on here are amazing!

I think the food is my favourite part of our parties. I spend weeks beforehand trying out different things to see if they work or not.

Here are a few of last years:- 





































BW


----------



## Britishwitch

Hi Tish

You really should give those Withes Fingers a go...they are so simple to make and the end result is so realistic. These were my first attempt:-










BW


----------



## Britishwitch

Found the piccies of the Bite size Caspers here too










BW


----------



## colmmoo

Britishwitch - Awesome spread! I love your graveyard cake. What are the tombstones made of? Are they biscuits? If so, what type? 

And how did you make those ghosts on the cookies and the white fluffy ghosts?


----------



## Britishwitch

Thank you!

The grave stones are made from sponge fingers over here they are called "boudoir biscuits" and the little fluffy ghosts are made from merengue. It took a few attempts to get them to harden off ok, you have to leave them for ages drying out in a VERY LOW oven. But the end result was worth it. I think they were the things that got eaten first! 

BW


----------



## mryantaylor

I'm still working on getting all my recipes up on this page, but there are three up with pictures so far:

Halloween Food & Recipes


----------



## EvilMel

BritishWitch...Hooooleeey crap. I am VERY impressed. Your desserts are amazing.



colmmoo said:


> I made something similar but without the "blood" sauce. No one cut into it - it really wasn't clear how it would taste. I suppose if you were to cut into it and say, "OMG, it's delicious!" then other people will want to taste it too.


That's exactly what I do...I get someone else to eat it and talk alot about how great it is. hah hah. It's completely planned out.


----------



## firedancer41

Wow, you guys rock! All the food looks fantastic!

Here is a picture of my witch finger cookies and my food spread from my first Halloween party. I served mummy dogs, spicy bat wings, brain dip, sandwiches cut with halloween cookie cutters, a pumpkin cake, corpse chips and dip (in the coffin in the back), zombie eyeballs, and a few other things.










<br>


----------



## ICKYVICKI

Damn, Britishwitch and Firedancer, I want to come to your parties!!!! You're like a deranged Martha Stewart!
Has someone posted the recipe for the witches fingers?


----------



## firedancer41

Oh, Ickyvicki, you _should_ come to my party. You are totally invited

Someone else mentioned in an earlier post they used the recipe from Britta's website. I do the same. I have actually gotten a lot of great ideas from her. You should check it out.

A little tip: make the fingers much thinner than what you want them to turn out like. They will puff up a lot during baking.


----------



## Rikki

Wow! Very nice spread firedancer. Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## colmmoo

firedancer41 said:


> Oh, Ickyvicki, you _should_ come to my party. You are totally invited
> 
> Someone else mentioned in an earlier post they used the recipe from Britta's website. I do the same. I have actually gotten a lot of great ideas from her. You should check it out.
> 
> A little tip: make the fingers much thinner than what you want them to turn out like. They will puff up a lot during baking.



Firedancer, your witches' fingers look soooo real!!!! And I love your cauldron. Do you use dry ice? I use dry ice but it never smolders over like yours. 

Everyone, Firedancer is right. Be sure to mold your fingers skinny or they will come out like huge witches' fingers (like my very first batch). lol


----------



## firedancer41

Thanks Rikki. Yes, it is a lot of work, but FUN work. And my husband is a huge help. We both love to cook and love Halloween. He isn't quite as obsessed with Halloween as I am but he still loves it.

Calmmoo, Thanks!!! Yes, I used dry ice. Fairly large chunks. That is the first time I used dry ice so I don't know if it will work like that again. Maybe beginners luck . I hope I have the same results this year.


----------



## kelsey

*which fingers*

I made whitches fingers last year too..here are mine...


----------



## colmmoo

kelsey - your fingers look cool! How'd you get the nails red? Did you use almonds and color them?


----------



## kelsey

Thanks, yes they are almonds..I used red food coloring paste to color them


----------



## firedancer41

Kelsey, your fingers look great!


----------



## Britishwitch

Firedancer and Kelsey your food looks wonderful!

I just love looking at pictures of the food at peoples parties!

That is what I take most pictures of at the parties! 

For the weeks leading up to the party I try out all different things to see if they work. 

I especially like the "blood" oozing from those witches fingers...looks so realistic!

I agree with you all too...they have to be made alot thinner than you wnat the finshed article to be as they really do puff out.

I use Britta's site a lot too. She has some wonderful ideas. The one thing I would LOVE to try are her eyeballs! I haven't been brave enough to attempt them yet but maybe this year!!!!

BW


----------



## firedancer41

Britishwitch, I tried the eyeballs. I must have done something terrible wrong. I ended up dumping my big mess in the trash Oh well. But yes, Britta's looked amazing!

I think I will try making eyeballs out of something else. I think someone posted a link to some sort of cake ball things that looked awesome and suggested making them into eyeballs.


----------



## Britishwitch

I did think they were a bit complicated for my capabilities but they looked wonderful!

The problem I have is that most recipes are made from ingredients that have totally differents names to what we have over here so before I can even begin I have to work out just what everything is first!

I think the idea of cake ones is a splendid compromise! Let me know how you get on!

BW


----------



## Rikki

Firedancer, the cake balls are so easy! Just bake a red velvet cake, let it cool, and then tear it up into small pieces. 
Mix the pieces with a jar of cream cheese icing (this works best if you do it with your hands which gets reallly messy). 
Stick the mixture in the freezer until it starts to get firm. At this point start rolling the mixture into balls (whatever size you want them to be). If it starts getting soft just put it back in the freezer for a while. If I'm making a large batch I'll leave most of the stuff in the freezer and only work with small amounts at a time.
When the balls are all rolled put them back in the freezer until they're fairly hard.
Next step is to dip them! I like them with white chocolate, which makes them great for the eyeballs. But there's no reason that you couldn't dip them in some other color and call them something else (dip in green and call them troll boogers).


----------



## firedancer41

Thanks Rikki! Haha, troll boogers, totally disgusting...I love it. I am definitely going to give the cake balls a shot. They sound yummy.

BTW, Rikki, I wasn't sure if I mentioned this yet or not. I LOVE your pvc candles! They rock!


----------



## Rikki

Thanks! They've become some of my favorite props and they were so simple to make!


----------



## colmmoo

firedancer41 said:


> Britishwitch, I tried the eyeballs. I must have done something terrible wrong. I ended up dumping my big mess in the trash Oh well. But yes, Britta's looked amazing!
> 
> I think I will try making eyeballs out of something else. I think someone posted a link to some sort of cake ball things that looked awesome and suggested making them into eyeballs.


If you want to make eyeballs that look similar to Britta's but don't want to use her recipe, you might want to try using marshmallow fondant instead. Recipe can be found here - Fondant 101, Making Marshmallow Fondant, Cake Decorating

You basically make the fondant out of marshmallow and from there you can mold it into anything you want. I haven't tried to make eyeballs with it yet but I can see that it would be possible. Then get a blue edible food marker and draw in the eyes on each one. You can also add some red veins to make it look bloodshot.


----------



## Britishwitch

Thanks Rikki and Colmmoo I think I will try out both ideas and see how I get along!

BW


----------



## Nevarstar

Here are some cakes we have made for Office patries.


----------



## firedancer41

Nevarstar, nice job.


----------



## Muffy

A dessert we make for Halloween is Blood Balls!!lol






























Blood Balls are so good!!! Take it from me I serve them at all my parties!!


Oh My God.......I finally figured out guys how to get a photo in here without a link to going somewhere else to see it!!!yipee!!!!lol

the Muffster


----------



## firedancer41

That looks tasty!


----------



## colmmoo

So what's in the bloody ball cake?


----------



## Muffy

colmmoo....the recipe is on this page - just scroll down

sweetstodiefor

Muffy


----------



## firedancer41

JohnnyL said:


> Here are a few of mine, I hope to have a good selection this year!


*
Holy crap, JohnnyL, I just saw a picture of your spread in the Woman's Day Halloween Edition!!! That's AWESOME!!!*


----------



## mryantaylor

Finally got up the rest of my Halloween desert recipes:

The Green Brain : Jello Salad for a Halloween Dinner
Red Hot Cauldron Cakes : a Halloween (or Harry Potter) party recipe
Skull on a Stick : a Halloween Cookie Treat
Pumpkin Seed Party Mix : a Halloween Party Recipe

There are also some appetizers, dinner and even breakfast ideas on the site now, but since this thread is deserts . . .

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Tish

Those Skull on a Stick treats look yummy and fit with my theme! *adds to food list*


----------



## Kruella

I make chocolate covered oreo cookies using bark chocolate from the Chocolate Chocolate Company. 

I have Halloween molds with pumpkins on top, but I like to make these happy faces because they are creepy looking. At least that is what my kids think








[/IMG]

Here is where I get my molds and a tutorial on how to make chocolate covered oreos. 
SpinningLeaf: Chocolate Covered Oreos® Tutorial
The chocolate I get from the CC company is the best I've tried!
You can use golden oreos and chocolate mint oreos too!


----------



## firedancer41

Uh, yep, very creepy. I actually saw the pic before I read your post and those were my sentiments exactly...."That's creepy"...BTW, that's a good thing

I might just have to try those. I think I will use the Halloween oreos.


----------



## mryantaylor

Tish said:


> Those Skull on a Stick treats look yummy and fit with my theme! *adds to food list*


Thanks! Are you doing a skeleton theme?
Hope you enjoy making them.


----------



## Tish

mryantaylor said:


> Thanks! Are you doing a skeleton theme?
> Hope you enjoy making them.


It's a Dia de los Muertos theme, so lots of skeletons and skulls. I will have to make a test batch...so I can actually eat some myself. I'm sure they will go quick at the party.


----------



## mryantaylor

Tish said:


> It's a Dia de los Muertos theme, so lots of skeletons and skulls. I will have to make a test batch...so I can actually eat some myself. I'm sure they will go quick at the party.


Awesome, we're doing a pinata party this year . . . a dia de los muertos skull would make an awesome pinata.


----------



## colmmoo

Kruella said:


> I make chocolate covered oreo cookies using bark chocolate from the Chocolate Chocolate Company.
> 
> I have Halloween molds with pumpkins on top, but I like to make these happy faces because they are creepy looking. At least that is what my kids think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is where I get my molds and a tutorial on how to make chocolate covered oreos.
> SpinningLeaf: Chocolate Covered Oreos® Tutorial
> The chocolate I get from the CC company is the best I've tried!
> You can use golden oreos and chocolate mint oreos too!


Oh, I love this!!!!


----------



## Zillah

I love this thread! Here's some of mine from last year:


----------



## colmmoo

Zillah, awesome spread! I like those chocolate-covered sticks with eyes on them. Where did you get the eyes?


----------



## Zillah

The eyes came from here:

Candy Eyes

I think you can find them at a lot of cake decorating stores, though.


----------



## colmmoo

Zillah said:


> The eyes came from here:
> 
> Candy Eyes
> 
> I think you can find them at a lot of cake decorating stores, though.


Thanks, Zillah! Did you use pretzel sticks?


----------



## blackcat666

Oh heck I wish I would've looked in here sooner! My sons 5th b-day party is this sat and he's doing a monster and skeleton theme. (he's obsessed with horror lol)
I'm making a coffin cake, gelatin zombie arm in the dirt, monster chips, krispy eyeballs, monster/finger cookies and he has to have the pop corn hands. 
We made paper mache skulls for props and tombstones and his table center piece a corpse in a coffin. (Just finishing up on the coffin tonight.)
We are having his party at a bowling alley/ mini golf/ go cart place they are serving pizzas (He loves just cheese pizza) so he's calling it skin circles with extra intestines lol
He would have loved the zombie cake but there's always next year or maybe for Halloween hhhmmmm.....


----------



## Zillah

colmmoo said:


> Thanks, Zillah! Did you use pretzel sticks?


Yeah, I bought them already dipped at Cost Plus World Market. I know they sell a lot of cool dipped pretzels on etsy.com, too.


----------



## Vonda

colmmoo said:


> Here are some desserts that I make every year.
> 
> Grave cakes -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witches' fingers -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid bat brains -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall dessert table - Looks a lot brighter since I used a flash. It was all under black light so everything was glowing.



Awesome! Everything looks fantastic. Where did you find the Epitaph's and if yo don't mind sharing the font you used.

Vonda


----------



## mshelene

great recipes


----------



## Gothikren

bump for my baking marathon tonight to prepare for tomorrow's party.


----------



## colmmoo

Some desserts I made this year.


----------



## liuoliveira




----------



## liuoliveira




----------



## ghostokc

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## firedancer41

Awesome work colmmoo! Yummy!


----------



## colmmoo

Thanks for the kind words, firedancer! 

Someone asked about where I get the fonts for the epitaphs - I get them from halloweenfonts.com


----------



## gromit05

Everyone's desserts look fantastic!  I forgot to take pictures of mine....Ugh!


----------



## datura

all your desserts are awesome ! As gromit05 I forgot to take a pic of mine but luckily, I've just received some pictures from one of my guests.
It's a carved orange (each one was different) filled half with an orange mousse half with a milk chocolate mousse, it was so yummy, well worth the time spent !
I've also cooked the traditional pumpkin pie but didn't decorate it.


----------



## colmmoo

Bumping this up for those of you planning your dessert tables this Halloween


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Mini-Mummy Cakes 

Twinkies Snack Cakes 
1 can (12 oz) whipped fluffy white frosting
Assorted mini M&M’s candies or M&M’s mini baking bits
You also need: pastry bag fitted with a 1/4-in. ribbon piping tip*

Unwrap cakes; place on foil-lined baking sheet. Place frosting in pastry bag; pipe mummy wrapping to cover each cake. Add decorations for eyes-voila'---MUMMY CAKES! (refrigerate before serving to allow the frosting to set up.

*(NOTE: I use 1/2 inch thick strips of (pre- rolled Wilton) white fondant as the bandages_..it looks really cute!_ Spread a thin layer of frosting then lay the fondant strips over it, and lightly press them so it sticks to frosting. To attach the eye, use a little frosting to make the M&Ms stick.When using the fondant you won't need the pastry bag.)


----------



## colmmoo

*Bumping this up for those making Halloween desserts*

Please feel free to add your favorite Halloween dessert ideas.


----------



## NDStenger

I make a killer peanut butter pie and pour hot fudge over top to look like a spider web.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

NDStenger said:


> I make a killer peanut butter pie and pour hot fudge over top to look like a spider web.


That's sounds gorgeous, you're making me drool 


I'll have to try some of the recipes you've all posted. I saw the video below a while back, that has to be the ultimate Halloween cake, the work they put into it is amazing. I wouldn't have been able to bring myself to cut in to it!

YouTube- ANIMATED Halloween Cake @ Coolest-Parties.com


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

*Yummy treat *

I don't have any photos to share but I always make a chocolate cake every year with vanilla icing. I use Oreo cookies to use as dirt for the graveyard, next I use milano cookies as the tomb stones. Then I get ghost peeps and put them around the cake.  I also put candy corn around the edges of the cake.


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Spider-web Cheesecake (no-bake)
*
CRUST
18 ounces chocolate wafers (about 90), finely ground (4 1/2 cups)
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
6 ounces (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted
1 teaspoon coarse salt

GANACHE
4 ounces bittersweet chocolate (dark or milk is fine too), finely chopped
1/2 cup heavy cream

FILLING
32 ounces cream cheese, softened
11/2 cups sugar
1/4 teaspoon coarse salt
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 1/2 cups heavy cream, cold

Directions
Make the crust: Coat a 10-inch springform pan with cooking spray. Mix wafers, sugar, butter, and salt in a medium bowl. Pat mixture into pan, pressing firmly into bottom and all the way up sides. Cover, and refrigerate until ready to fill.
Make the ganache: Place chocolate in a food processor. Bring cream to a simmer in a small saucepan, then pour over chocolate. When chocolate begins to melt, process until smooth. Reserve 2 tablespoons ganache for decorating, and spread the remainder evenly on bottom and all the way up sides of crust. Cover, and refrigerate until ready to fill.
(NOTE: can make crust from crushed oreos)

Make the filling: Beat cream cheese with a mixer on medium speed until fluffy, about 3 minutes. Reduce speed to low, and slowly add sugar and salt. Raise speed to medium-high, and beat until very fluffy, about 3 minutes. Beat in lemon juice.
Whisk cream until medium-stiff peaks form. Whisk 1/4 of the whipped cream into cream cheese mixture, then fold in remaining whipped cream. Pour filling into crust, and spread evenly. Gently tap bottom of pan on counter to release air bubbles.

Transfer reserved ganache to a pastry bag fitted with a 1/4-inch round tip. Starting in the center of the cheesecake, pipe a spiral, spacing lines about 1/2 inch apart. Pull the tip of a paring knife in a gently curved line from the center of the spiral to outer edge. Wipe knife clean, and repeat every inch or so to form a web.
Cover, and freeze for at least 1 hour or overnight. Unmold cheesecake, garnish with candy spiders if desired, and serve immediately.

*Cupcakes are always easy, just use a mix and decorate...here are a few ideas....*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Halloweenie1, those look really pretty, I love all the bright colours. I love cheesecake so the no bake recipe is great, thanks for sharing


----------



## colmmoo

bumping this up


----------



## daretoscare

Here is the cake (along with my husband) that my friend made us last year for our "Monster Bash"


----------



## Zoemorgan2

Colmmoo, I usually do sugar cookies every year but I frost mine with the Wilton candy melts (I get them from Michaels). At this time of year they have, black, orange, and a weird green. Just melt them in a double boiler, add 1 tsp corn oil , and paint each cookie with a candy brush 
(also found at Michaels). As soon as the chocolate (mainly white chocolate) cools it dries. I find it to be much faster and easier than the frosting. I mainly do jack o'lanterns, ghosts and bats.


----------



## Halloweenie1

daretoscare said:


> Here is the cake (along with my husband) that my friend made us last year for our "Monster Bash"
> View attachment 88143
> 
> View attachment 88144


*LOL! I love this pic! Just great! Thanks for sharing!*  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*I have a bunch of dessert recipes included in my profile album "Halloween Goodies" .....you are welcome to take a look*.  *H1*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies.html


----------



## princess denman

we are doing zombie brain cupcakes. you can get a mix at cost plus, but can also just use a regular cake mix. you frost it with pink or strawberry frosting in a way that it looks like a brain. also have red velvet cheesecake bars, they look like they are dripping blood!! in the past I have made a kitty litter cake. everyone loved the look, but since you use 2 cake mixes, it makes a lot and some people were afraid to try it.


----------



## justmedjn

This is a kitty litter cake we served last year.....it took a while for somone to dig in! The cookies are made with nutter butter's. The kids loved these


----------



## Haunted Nana

This isn't my Watermelon Witch but thought it was cute and wanted to share.


----------



## yank

Simple and tasty...


----------



## yank

A lot of work but the result is very cool...


----------

